# Peri-prosthetic fracture



## cynthiar (Aug 19, 2010)

Can someone tell me the cpt code and ICD-9 code for a peri-prosthetic fracture?
Thanks
Cynthia Robinson


----------



## jdemar (Aug 20, 2010)

ICD-9 is 996.44 and the CPT code depends on what anatomical site and description of surgery done.


----------



## cynthiar (Aug 20, 2010)

This is for a femur fracture.


----------



## jdemar (Aug 23, 2010)

996.44 is periprosthetic fractue with V54.81 AND V43.6X depending on joint replaced.


----------

